# Idatalink Maestro rr



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I second your How-to.


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

The install was a success. Haven't had a chance to do a write up. All factory functions have been retained minus xm radio due to not having the expansion device to integrate it. I have gauges added to the stereo allowing monitoring of boost and different temperatures. My backup assist alerts work fine. On star works fine. 

The new issue now is with the 4 inches of snow fall I have successfully broken both front wheel speed sensor wires... low and snow don't workout great. We are currently maintain single digit lows and I have no garage to work in so I'll have to deal with that later. But the stereo is badass and totally possible. I would like to find a way to add my reverse cam but drilling holes in my trunk makes me nervous with not a solid sealant plan in place. I will hopefully get a how to written up in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Look at the newer models 15 and later and see how the wiring runs through. They sell cams that mount to the license plate.


----------



## CruZ3lT (Apr 19, 2016)

I also am running this set up and just recently got a better kenwood deck as I found the 774bh to be a little laggy and I have the xm module that was free from eBay with a mail in rebate. Congrats on the install!!


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

CruZ3lT said:


> I also am running this set up and just recently got a better kenwood deck as I found the 774bh to be a little laggy and I have the xm module that was free from eBay with a mail in rebate. Congrats on the install!!


I think it's a pretty nice setup. I did the reverse cam install recently and although unnecessary in my opinion it added a little extra to the car. I am now dealing with the failed pcv check valve which is irritating seeing the obvious boost leak on my gauges and smelling the oil. 

I'll have to look in to the xm module and see if the rebate is still available.


----------



## Bigiron2 (Mar 2, 2018)

Bassmanjr5, do you still have full function of the original display, the one above the radio, with time & outside temp and all other programing functions ?

currently looking into a Pioneer & the Maestro RR just can't find any info on the factory display function after the radio upgrade. 

Thanks in advance, Doug


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

Bigiron2 said:


> Bassmanjr5, do you still have full function of the original display, the one above the radio, with time & outside temp and all other programing functions ?
> 
> currently looking into a Pioneer & the Maestro RR just can't find any info on the factory display function after the radio upgrade.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Doug


It was still functional, as far as operating that screen I was unsure how to get into any settings for it. So if the clock is off then there was no setting it for me. I had read a way to do it but never tried. I unplugged it and just focused on the touchscreen. The touchscreen had all the external temp and extra gauges and all the fancy stuff that I enjoyed.


----------



## Bigiron2 (Mar 2, 2018)

I did some more research on the maestro in the last few days and it seems that control of the display functions is now handled by the steering wheel controls. hope this helps, and thanks for the response.


----------



## leonard787 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bassmanjr5 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been doing some extensive research regarding the infamous issue of giving a facelift to the 1st gen cruze. I have a 2012 cruze and strongly dislike the infotainment display. After searching around on here I found that the subject regarding the idatalink device has been touched but the final verdict was there wasn't support for it. Well via crutchfield they still claim it isn't compatible.... if you go to maestros website you can run through the compatible flow chart and you will find that the first gen cruzes, with or without factory amp, is officially compatible and has it's own firmware you can flash to the controller. I am currently in the transitional stage, I got a Kenwood ddx774bh, maestro kit (part # ads-mrr) and harness (part # hrn-rr-gm2) both on the way. It appears all of the Kenwood head units support full functionality of factory options. You can also view compatibility of head units on maestros website..
> 
> Just figured I would post for those that wanted to successfully upgrade. I will post a follow up of how this all works out. Maybe a how to as well.


I'm in the middle of an upgrade to a Pioneer AVH-4200NEX, and I've got a few questions if you have any insight

Where is the best place to put the RR to keep it out of the way of the receiver? I'm also putting in a SXM tuner as well that I'm not sure where it will fit.

How can you use the factory AUX port in the center console? I attached the USB cable to the receiver no problem but I'm not sure about the AUX location

Is there a way to remove the factory Bluetooth interface for calls? I still see it in discovery after removing the factory stereo and PDIM

Any insight you have would be very appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

leonard787 said:


> Bassmanjr5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all,
> ...


The aux port if you remove the inner center console (I believe a few screws to remove) you will get where the usb and the aux cable from the factory install is plugged in to the female adapter you plug your devices in to. I ran a cable from my new head unit for both the usb and the aux adapter. I accidentally broke my usb connector so i just stuck the cord in the console. My issue was the head unit claimed to have compatible fast charge but it connects and disconnects rapidly which I didnt like.

As for locating the maestro RT unit, after removing the complete dash trim to access the stereo, i tucked all of the cables along with the box behind the passenger center vent towards the airbag area. It was a very tight fit but really the only place that worked. I also tried to tuck as much of the cables that way as well and tucked the remainder of what didnt fit there behind the stereo. Be sure to leave room for the vent ducting to reach the boot to the vent diffuser that's connected to the dash trim around the head unit. 

I didnt notice a problem with the bluetooth option remaining visible. I never used the option so I cant accurately answer that question. 

I also unplugged my upper infotainment display to disable the annoying non useful screen. 

Let me know if you need any other help. I would be happy to help in any way possible.


----------



## leonard787 (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info, I got all the parts in last week and got everything to fit in including a SXM tuner. I found where the USB port connection is under the shifter and connected the extension cable that came with the stereo, works great. 

The one problem I had however was that I can't get the new Metra face plate to fit over it. The radio either sits to far back or is too high, but if the radios is any lower, it gets in the way of the climate control. I've removed and adjusted the brackets at least four times and I'm not sure where the issue is. Any insight on where to attach the brackets?

I'm also interested to know if I can somehow use the factory microphone near the lights for calls as opposed to the Pioneer microphone.


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

leonard787 said:


> Thanks for the info, I got all the parts in last week and got everything to fit in including a SXM tuner. I found where the USB port connection is under the shifter and connected the extension cable that came with the stereo, works great.
> 
> The one problem I had however was that I can't get the new Metra face plate to fit over it. The radio either sits to far back or is too high, but if the radios is any lower, it gets in the way of the climate control. I've removed and adjusted the brackets at least four times and I'm not sure where the issue is. Any insight on where to attach the brackets?
> 
> ...


The faceplate kit I purchased was a different generic brand. But the brackets I got lined up with the original mounting holes. There were four little nipples that stuck out that needs to be lined up when you mount it. My kit really didnt have any adjustability in it. And as far as the microphone goes i used the kenwood microphone with my car. The factory mic would probably be part of one of the harnesses. I dont believe idatalink has that feature sorted out. 

Your install looks very nice though. Another though about your alignment issue is if your head unit has tilt for viewing angles, you may need to play with that feature to get it to line up right.


----------



## joule (Jul 9, 2018)

I have a left hand drive car (ie, steering wheel on the right), so my data MIGHT be reversed, but after removing the faceplate where the air conditioning exhausts are, I just put the maestro and most cables in there, which is right beside my steering wheel. It fit perfectly and gave me very fast access to the module if I need to update it or something. 
I put the speaker right below that, and all the wiring for the odbc module also goes below the steering wheel in there. I even replaced the built-in microphone with pioneers in the exact same place the old mic was.


----------



## leonard787 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bassmanjr5 said:


> The faceplate kit I purchased was a different generic brand. But the brackets I got lined up with the original mounting holes. There were four little nipples that stuck out that needs to be lined up when you mount it. My kit really didnt have any adjustability in it. And as far as the microphone goes i used the kenwood microphone with my car. The factory mic would probably be part of one of the harnesses. I dont believe idatalink has that feature sorted out.
> 
> Your install looks very nice though. Another though about your alignment issue is if your head unit has tilt for viewing angles, you may need to play with that feature to get it to line up right.


Just getting back to this, out of state for a month, and then whatever you do never put a password on one of these head units, you'll spend another month trying to get it off. 

I was able to get the Maestro unit, SXM tuner, and all the necessary cables to fit behind and around the radio before I left. The problem I'm still having with this is that the stereo doesn't seem to be in correct alignment for the climate control panel and the face plate to go back. I have to force the climate control panel back into place because the stereo is somewhat in the way, and then when I go to put the face plate on with the vents, the radio is too high. Here are some pictures of another attempt to adjust it I made and what the brackets and mounting holes look like. I'm not quite sure where I need to be lining up the bracket on the stereo, and when I called Crutchfield two months ago the guy told me it was just personal preference. My preference however would be to get everything to where I can put the face plate and vents back on


----------



## leonard787 (Dec 14, 2016)

Forgot to post pictures once I figured it out but I did a little more messing around and discovered if I removed the tops of the slots on top of the climate control panel, everything fit perfectly. Unnoticeable once the face plate goes over everything. 

Unfortunately this car got totaled when someone slid into me the week before Thanksgiving so I'm in a different car now. Hope this helps someone in the future!

Apologies for the photos being upside down, I've tried rotating them in Windows Explorer and they still show up this way when uploaded here

View attachment 268101
View attachment 268103


----------



## chardy003 (Jul 29, 2019)

leonard787 said:


> Thanks for the info, I got all the parts in last week and got everything to fit in including a SXM tuner. I found where the USB port connection is under the shifter and connected the extension cable that came with the stereo, works great.
> 
> The one problem I had however was that I can't get the new Metra face plate to fit over it. The radio either sits to far back or is too high, but if the radios is any lower, it gets in the way of the climate control. I've removed and adjusted the brackets at least four times and I'm not sure where the issue is. Any insight on where to attach the brackets?
> 
> ...


----------



## chardy003 (Jul 29, 2019)

I need help installing my kenwood excelon dnx695s to my 2012 chevy Cruze. I couldn't get it to work? I have the gm2 harness and maestro rr.


----------

